
A Brief History of the English Language. - Anon84
http://www.scientificblogging.com/chatter_box/brief_history_english_language
======
jdminhbg
For a very much non-brief history, this is a fun book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Stories-English-David-
Crystal/dp/15856...](http://www.amazon.com/Stories-English-David-
Crystal/dp/1585677191/ref=ed_oe_p)

Real cheap used, comes with plenty of interesting anecdotes about English
words and history that will make you a hit at parties.

